# Eating rocks, towels, and pretty much everything...



## lacentan (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I've been reading a lot in these forums and have now decided to post because of an incident that happened over the weekend (I am at wits end). My 6 month old Vizsla puppy Ruby is a wonderful dog. She is sweet, great with people and other dogs of all ages, wonderful with her commands/training, and has brought us a lot of joy! However, she has a tendency to test boundaries (as all puppies do...) and is very curious which ends up with her putting EVERYTHING in her mouth, especially outside. I constantly am pulling rocks, wood, etc. out of her mouth when i let her off the leash even for a second. I can usually police her very well on the leash and even off, but sometimes she is so quick it is very challenging. I have tried bitter spray, as well as "drop it" (which actually sometimes works) and reward training where she focuses on me instead of the ground, but I feel as though it has not helped the matter. 
Well....last night she had emergent surgery after having an intestinal obstruction and they found a stick and some string. I can't stop blaming myself for better policing, and I have gone through many scenarios in my head as to how/when she picked that up. I feel that I am firm with her and really have been trying to condition her against this habit, but I feel like there either needs to be a change in my approach or method. I am asking all of your help for anything that has worked to assist in your dog from breaking this behavior... or if it's just maturation and time. I want to trust her and start giving her more independence especially outside where she loves and belongs, but I do not want another life/death situation like this!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had heavy chewers, but not ones that eat everything. Most of us deal with ones that go after household things. Its easier to keep those picked up, than the rocks, and sticks they come across outdoors.

I would be very tempted to work on recall as a game. Send the dog out to run, then fun happy recall. Have them stand, happy voice praise , and rub them. A tap to send them running again. Keep repeating the process.That would leave them less time to sniff, and find unwanted things on the ground.
I would also work on impluse control games, around the house. 
I don't know if some these dogs are lacking something, or they get into the bad habit of doing it. We expect it with little puppies, but most outgrow it, and learn leave it.
If I could not control it, I would probably condition her to a basket muzzle. The dog should be able to yawn, pant, and drink with the muzzle fitted correctly. 
One it would keep her safe from foreign objects. 
Two in could eventually break the habit.
You would have time to tell her Leave It, and she would be unable to consume it.

I don't think most of the dogs have Pica, it's just a bad habit.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

omg, poor Ruby! You must be a wreck...

I think the issue here isn't so much better policing..although that would help...but also, knowing and respecting Ruby's limits. You say that she is fine on lead, then that's her limit. Figure out high energy activities that require 100% concentration on you and the activity..is it chasing ball? Playing catch with a new squeaky? So she gets some off lead time, but without the lack of structure where she relieves boredom by chewing. As I've said before, a happy V requires but 3 needs to be met: Physical/exercise, emotional, and intellectual. You have to find that balance, a neurotic V is almost always the result of one or more of those three being out of whack. This might take some time and creativity. Also, I'm assuming she has an assortment of acceptable chewies available to her? You can try a redirect and reinforcement.

When she gets a hold of something non approved, you should work on "Drop it" or "Leave it", but you'd need to add the "!!" so it startles her enough that she remembers. And bitter apple and spray bottles just insult them, not nearly as effective as you and your displeasure. Recall, they are Vizslas.


----------



## lacentan (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help, texasred. I'll definitely keep working on her recall outside, she's perfect at recall inside, outside she is usually very good, except when there is a rock/wood in sight and then she starts her keep away game. I'll research some impulse control games, she passed puppy-k with flying colors and I'm continuing with an AKC dog training program in my area because I know she loves the mental stimulation. The muzzle would be my last effort I think...I'm a bit daunted by them and I have never used them with my other dog that chewed (giant schnauzer). Have you used this on Vizslas before? Any positive results with behavioral conditioning?


----------



## lacentan (Oct 10, 2017)

gingerling....I've definitely been a wreck all week, she's been through a lot but the NG tube is coming out today and she's finally been able to eat a little something and maybe come home. My house is so quiet I miss having my little shadow around . Although I never leave her outside unsupervised, I'm just going to have to limit her activities to structured play until she can handle it...the problem is that even when it's structured play (even at a field with other dogs and lots of toys where I can supervise) she will become disinterested after a while and will head towards the rocks/wood/anything else that looks good to her and start putting things in her mouth (which I'm sure is part of her puppy curiosity) and that's when the "drop it" starts... I like your idea of creativity and using treats for behavioral reinforcement (she is very food motivated). Thanks for the help!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Leerburg has videos on demand for muzzle conditioning a dog. Cash always had to where one for vets visits. 
I know people look down on muzzles. I like to get dogs out, and safely work on problems. So I look at them differently. 

The only down side is it leaves a dog unable to protect themselves. So you need to be very careful with what dogs they interact with.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything you teach where the dog has to think, and wait helps with impulse control. 
You go through door ways first, while they wait for a release command. 
Them waiting when you set their food bowl down. Even waiting to get in, or our of your car on command. 
Fun games where they don't get the treat in your hand, until they quit trying to get it.
You keep building on it, until you are able to leave your hand open. They won't try and get it. Instead they will look you in the eye. That's when you give them the treat. 

We work on fun recall in the house. Then add treats on the floor. The dog has to recall, passing by the treats without stopping, or eating them.
Yes, they do get a treat for doing this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a lot of steps that I bypassed typing on the fun games.
I've got 20 people coming over to dinner. I will try to update the full steps later.


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about the emergency surgery... I have to admit this is one of my bigger fears having a puppy so my heart goes out to you. Knowing how quickly these dogs move, I really don't think you can blame yourself for what happened! 

In the late summer when my pup was roughly the same age yours is now, there was lots of road construction happening outside my front door and the workers left hundreds of cigarette butts all over the ground. I did my best to clean them up each day and put out a coffee can, but it made essentially no difference. I know all too well that sinking feeling when you think you're too slow on the "mouth swab" and the offending object has gone down the hatch. What I found worked really well was tons of praise if he motioned towards but then looked at me or paused before going for the cigarettes. Eventually, he began to lose interest and the construction wrapped up (thank goodness!!). 

I will say there has been so much great advice given so far - lots of very knowledgeable folks on this forum for sure. I'm no expert, but I just wanted to leave 



 that really helped me with some of the concepts mentioned above (I'm a visual learner LOL). 

These videos may be useful as well (if you're interested!) but it sounds like you've done lots of training with your girl already.





 














Wishing you all the best with Ruby!!


----------



## lacentan (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks again, texasred! She's great at "wait" after I put her food bowl down and can be controlled before eating but the doorway impulse control and the recall while bypassing treats is wonderful, I'll start incorporating that into the routine as well. This will be a great time to practice a bit while she is on activity restriction and bored in the house, she definitely needs some mental stimulation!! Ruby is such a fast learner (I see it especially in comparison to my other dogs growing up)... she learned sit/stay/paw within 1 week of living with us and I know she is eager to please..I want to do right by her because I see her growing up into such a wonderful companion! Appreciate all of your advice


----------



## lacentan (Oct 10, 2017)

hmw0, it has always been a huge fear of mine with having a puppy...just now realized! Doesn't help that I'm a nurse specializing in post-op GI surgery that keeps blaming myself for not recognizing signs of a bowel obstruction sooner. Well... she's on the mend and I'm going to use this as a wakeup call for more impulse control training. The videos you posted are great...I started her last night with the first video since I know she's bored and she did great! Hard with the treats since she's on a bland diet right now but some chicken bits go a long way! Going to make this a fun learning experience, thanks!


----------

